
Mapping the Mass Exodus from Florida by Land, Sea, and Sky - misnamed
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/09/mapping-the-mass-exodus-from-florida-by-land-sea-and-sky/539271/
======
Theodores
Google, Apple, Facebook and the telcos would have a good idea as to who has
actually evacuated and where to. It would be very interesting to see that
data, on a map, anonymised to a heat map. It is not clear where people are
supposed to evacuate to, the reality would be most interesting, maybe it would
just reflect a general heatmap of where people lived.

I am sure the NSA could pull up this information too but I don't imagine that
town planning times and disaster emergency planners have access to accurate
information. How do you find out who lives somewhere and where they are now?
The Googles of this world know this information.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
In general, a person’s home can be identified by tracking the movement of
their mobile phone. At night it is at rest when the person sleeps.
Alternatively, turning the phone off and a few hours later back on in the same
location. If you use maps you can correlate it with businesses and homes.

Governments could ask telcos for this data (a log of when and where which
phones connected to a cell). Or just the general workload of cell towers
compared to previous weeks gives you a rough estimation of where phones are
and are not. You could also ask for broadband activity and compare it to
previous activity. If people evacuated, their bandwidth usage should have
flatlined.

------
QAPereo
It's a bit frightening to see that concentration of communities which may be
unable to evacuate right in the TB area, where the storm is coming.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Yeah, try being here. The view is interesting.

~~~
QAPereo
I wish you the best, and I hope you and yours make it through totally
unscathed.

